# Welche Folie ist euer Favorit?



## robsig12 (26. März 2010)

Da ich bald meinen Teich ausbauen möchte, beschäftige ich mich mit der Frage, welche Folie da rein soll.

Mein Favorit ist eine EPDM Folie mit 1,14 mm. 300ér Vlies dazu denke dürften reichen.

Würde eine EPDM Folie von Firestone mit 1,02 mm und 300 er Vlies auch reichen.

Der Teich wird ca. 3,00 x 3,00 x 2,00 m also so um die 12.000 Liter Wasser.

Recht steinig ist unser Boden nicht. Unter das Vlies würde ich an den Ecken noch Sand einbringen.

Was haltet Ihr davon? Oder soll ich zu einer PVC Folie greifen. Die wäre aber bei der Tiefe dann mind. 1,5 mm dick, und wohl eine Ecke schwerer zu verlegen.

Was könnt Ihr mir aus der Erfahrung raten.


----------



## kingman (26. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Folie ist euer Favorit?*

HI Robert 
Also ich will auch ein Teich bauen ,er hat ca die gleichen maßen .
Also 3x3x2 .
Es wird ein Koiteich der steil abfällt ,also wird meiner ca 15-16000l haben .
Alex(hier aus dem forum) hat mir zu einer Pvc-folie geraten,da es kein schwimmteich werden 
soll, meinte er das auch 1mm reichen wird .
Eigene erfahrung habe ich leider noch nicht,aber ich denke alex schon
Die profis können dir bestimmt besser helfen.
Mfg Philipp


----------



## robsig12 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Folie ist euer Favorit?*

Hi Philipp,

1 mm kann reichen, bei der Tiefe ab 1,5 m hat mir ein Teichfolienverkaufer aber mind. 1,5 mm bei einer PVC Folie geraten. 1 mm wären mir da schon zu riskant. Warum rät er zu PVC Folie?


----------



## kingman (26. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Folie ist euer Favorit?*

Er meinte das Pvc folie reichen würde.
Genau weis ich es nicht.
Er meinte aber das 1mm reichen wird ,aber wir können ja noch warten bis die Profis kommen


----------



## lollo (26. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Folie ist euer Favorit?*

Hallo,

klick hier werden die Unterschiede von Folien beschrieben.
Vielleicht hilft es ja weiter.


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (26. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Folie ist euer Favorit?*

Hallo Robert, bin zwar kein Profi, will auch nur aus  meiner Erfahrung berichten:
ich habe bei mir die EPDM 1,14 mm  mit 500er Vlies verbaut.
Also vom Handling her -wunderbar.
Beim Vlies ist es natürlich auch immer so eine Sache........was tut Not und was nicht. 
Aber die erwänte Seite von Lothar ist schon empfehlenswert um sich zu informieren.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## kingman (26. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Folie ist euer Favorit?*

Ich mal wieder 
Axel hat nicht mich gemeint sondern jemand anderes.
Er meint auch min 1,5mm bei 2m tiefe (Pvc)
Aber er wird sich bestimmt noch melden !
Kann man wircklich keine 1mm benutzen ?
Mfg Philipp


----------



## Wuzzel (26. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Folie ist euer Favorit?*

Klar kann man auch 1mm benutzen, man kann sogar 0,5 mm benutzen ... nur die Gefahr ist doch, das man spart, aber das man gar nicht das hat was man haben will... nämlich eine dauerhaft robuste und dichte Folie. 

Mein Favoriet ist daher ganz klar EPDM weil 
- UV beständig 
- gut zu verlegen 
- sehr stabil

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## kingman (26. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Folie ist euer Favorit?*



kingman schrieb:


> HI Robert
> Also ich will auch ein Teich bauen ,er hat ca die gleichen maßen .
> Also 3x3x2 .
> Es wird ein Koiteich der steil abfällt ,also wird meiner ca 15-16000l haben .
> ...



Sorry! Axel


----------



## Vespabesitzer (27. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Folie ist euer Favorit?*



robsig12 schrieb:


> Der Teich wird ca. 3,00 x 3,00 x 2,00 m also so um die 12.000 Liter Wasser..




 3x3x2 macht 18.000 Liter 

=> ich persönliche würde an die Folie nie sparen,.. und die ist am Ende ja noch das günstigste an diesem Hobby,..

desweiteren würde ich auch einen Koi-Teich so gross als möglich machen,...
(aber ich habe ja leichtes Reden, denn ich will keine Kois ), sorry 3m Breite finde ich immernoch viel zu wenig.

mfG. Micha


----------



## Wuzzel (27. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Folie ist euer Favorit?*

Moin Moin , 

sorry, aber wenn Ihr da mathematisch rangeht, dann rechnet richtig ! 
3x3x2 macht 18.000 liter nur dann, wenn der Teich randvoll ist und absolut rechteckige Wände hat.
Außerdem sollte man noch abziehen, alles was sich ausser Wasser im Teich befindet, also das Volumen von Pumpen Fischen, Rohren Skimmer, Pflanzen, Bodengrund etc. 

Wer also die Wände nicht mauert wird es in der Praxis bei 3x3x2 schon schwer haben 12000 Liter zu erreichen. Und bei diesen Maßen auf 15-16000 liter zu kommen geht auch nur mit gemauerten Wänden. Alles andere ist utopisch. 

Was Ihr da rechnet klingt für mich fast so wie: Luftlinie sind es 30 kilometer, aber wir finden bestimmt ne Abkürzung. 

Genau weiss man die Literzahl erst , wenn man das Wasser einlaufen lässt. Und da haben sich viele im Vorfeld bezueglich der Menge total überschätzt. 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Vespabesitzer (27. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Folie ist euer Favorit?*

Hey Wuzzel,.. 

cool bleiben ,...  der Kollege hat ja eindeutig von 3x3x2 gesprochen,.. (NICHT Foliengröße)... sondern Teich.

und 3x3 = 9m^2 Grundfläche macht bei 2m Tiefe 18.000Liter,..

 was das Volumen von Rohre und Pumpe angeht,..   da ist ja auch Wasser drinnen

=> dass dieses für einen Koiteich weiterhin nicht so toll ist, hatte ich ja geschrieben 
mfG.


----------



## kingman (27. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Folie ist euer Favorit?*

Hi Wuzzel ,Auf die Literzahl kann man garnicht kommen ,da wie oben geschrieben ,viele Sachen das Volumen beeinträchtigen . Ich hätte noch ne Frage an dich wuzzel,unzwar wenn man Steile Wände will muß man dann betonieren?                                                                                                                                     MfG Philipp


----------



## Wuzzel (27. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Folie ist euer Favorit?*

@king Richtig, wenn man steile Wände will muss man mauernoder betonieren oder ähnliches.

@vespa ich bin ja ganz cool  ... aber wie gesagt nur bei senkrechten Wänden. 
Ja auch Menschen sind zu einem hohen Prozentsatz aus Wasser, das stimmt. also muss man für Rohre usw nichts abrechnen  

So und nu gehts nach Berlin 
Schönes Weekend 

Wuzzel


----------



## Vespabesitzer (27. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Folie ist euer Favorit?*

Hey Philipp,

du hast zwar nur Wuzzel gefragt,.. oder du machst es wie der Uwe,.. (je nach Boden und je nach Tiefe)...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18002/?q=koi-uwe/page-5

PS: was die Röhren angeht, habe ich von Plastik-Rohren gesprochen, die "offen" sind,..
und in einen Koiteich gehört ja nicht wirklich viel Bodengrund rein.. 

PPS:  mir erschien es, dass der Erstellen mit (3+3)x2 gerechnet hat, daher mein Hinweis,...
:smoki nun aber genug des Zahlenspiels,..

mfg.


----------



## Pammler (27. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Folie ist euer Favorit?*

Ich werd wahrscheinlich 1,14mm EPDM und 1000er Vlies (wegen der Wurzeln von Wacholder) drunter und 300er Vlies innenrein nehmen. Teichgröße ca. 2,5m x 4m x 1,2m

gucke hier mal lesen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/25696


----------



## robsig12 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Folie ist euer Favorit?*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> Hey Philipp,
> 
> du hast zwar nur Wuzzel gefragt,.. oder du machst es wie der Uwe,.. (je nach Boden und je nach Tiefe)...
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18002/?q=koi-uwe/page-5
> ...



Leute Leute meine  Frage war welche Folie!

Wieviel Liter ich da rein bekomme, ist mir in etwa bekannt. Ist nun auch nicht der erste Teich den ich baue. Natürlich wird der nicht gemauert, sondern in der Mitte halt 200 cm haben. 
Ausserdem wird noch ein Pflanzbereich, der nicht 2 Meter tief ist intigriert werden. Also werden es nach meinen Berechungen halt ca. 12000 Liter werden. Ist aber nicht das Thema. Genaueres wird mir am Ende die Wasseruhr sagen.

Kann mir wer sagen, ob die Firestone Pondliner 1,02 wirklich besser ist wie die 1,14 EPDM Folie?


----------



## Pammler (27. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Folie ist euer Favorit?*

Ruf doch mal an und frag, Eugen haben sie dort auch gut beraten, hat er mir verraten. 

http://www.teichbedarf24.de/impressum.html

Der verkauft beides, als wird er den Unterschied schon kennen.

Ich werde wahrscheinlich dort auch bestellen.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/25696/page-2

ab Beitrag #18


----------



## ewu (27. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Folie ist euer Favorit?*

Hallo Robert,

warum willst Du so viel Geld für die EPDM (Kautschuk-Folie) ausgeben? Die PCV-Teichfolie macht es doch auch! Ich habe für meinen Teich mit einer Tiefe von 1,8m und eine Fläche von ca. 25m²; PVC-Teichfolie von 1,0mm stärke und einen Teichvlies 500gr/m² verlegt und geklebt. Die Folie habe ich über www.czebra.de bezogen. Wenn Du Interesse hast, kann ich Dir relativ preiswert die Folie beschaffen, auch wenn Du mehr als nötig an Geldausgeben willst, die EPDM-Foilie.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## robsig12 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Folie ist euer Favorit?*

Hallo Uwe,

weniger Geld ausgeben ist immer toll, aber am falschen Ende sparen kann oft auch ins teuer werden.

Die PVC Folie mit 1,5 mm ist nicht wirklich billiger wie die 1,14 EPDM Folie.

Habe mich eigentlich festgelegt auf entweder 1,02 pondliner EPDM oder 1,14 von Firestone.


----------



## kingman (27. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Folie ist euer Favorit?*

Also ich werd mir warscheinlich auch eine Pondliner epdm-teichfolie 
kaufen .
hab schon viel gutes von ihr gehört ,und am falschen ende sparen ist auch nicht gut,
denn wenn die folie reißen würde müsste man wieder eine neue kaufen .
Vlies wird entweder 300 oder 500 (aber ich denke die 300 wird reichen)
Ps.@Vespabesitzer Also nur ein Ringanker(?) machen `?
Mfg Philipp


----------



## Caki04 (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welche Folie ist euer Favorit?*

Mich würde mal interessieren, was für jemanden, der seinen ersten Teich ausbuddelt leichter zu verlegen ist. 

EPDM oder PVC.

Es geht jetzt in erster Linie nur um die Arbeit, denn ich bin alleine und muss gucken, daß ich mir das Leben so leicht wie möglich mache.

Dazu lese ich immer wieder KLEBEN.
Was wird denn geklebt? Ich dachte ich kaufe die Folie am Stück?


----------



## Majaberlin (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welche Folie ist euer Favorit?*

Also ich meine, dass die EPDM Folie leichter zu verlegen ist, weil sie zu jeder Zeit gut zu verarbeiten ist, PVC-Folie muß schon schön warm sein, sonst ist sie zu storr. Wir hatten im alten Teich PVC-Folie 1mm, damals kannte nhier noch keiner die EPDM Folie.
Und man kann kleben, wenn man keine Falten möchte, oder halt die entstehenden Falten zukleben, aber man muß nicht. Ich kann mit den Falten leben, die legen sich nachher, wenn Wasser drin ist, sehr schön an. Nur ein senkrechter Koiteich - da würde ich die Folie auch kleben (lassen).


----------



## Wuzzel (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welche Folie ist euer Favorit?*

Allein verlegt sich jede etwas größere Folie nicht gut. 
Helfer sollten schon dabei sein. 

PVC ist in sich starrer und fällt nicht so gut. 
Beim Verlegen von PVC Folie sollte es schön warm sein, dann gehts besser. 
EPDM kann man auch ohne Sonnenschein gut verlegen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## JochenK (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welche Folie ist euer Favorit?*

Also ob PVC Folie unbedingt starr sein muss?
Ich hab meine PVC-Folie (170m²) bei NG gekauft, und war absolut begeistert vor allem bei der Größe, wie easy die verlegt war.
Natürlich haben wir das mit 4 Mann gemacht, was aber bei der Größe logisch sein dürfte. Die Folie hat sich 1A in alle ecken gelegt, und was da an Falten notwendig war hat sich auch als undramatische herausgestellt als es im Endeffekt war.
Viel wichtiger als das war mir ein ordentliches Vlies unter der Folie (900er) und eine natürlich aussehende "Verkleidung" der Folie mit Verbundmatte.

Einen normalen Folienteich hatte ich zwei mal schon, und selbst jetzt noch ohne fertiggestellten Ufergraben mit Pflanzen und Co, schaut das schon zig mal natürlicher aus, als die beiden die ich vorher hatte.

Ich würde mir nie mehr eine Folie ohne etwas drauf verlegen, und ich geht jetzt mal gar nicht darauf ein, das ich ohne die geringsten Rutschgefahren meinen Teich betreten und verlassen kann wo ich will.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welche Folie ist euer Favorit?*

@Jochen  :beten Bilder ??!  

mfG.


----------



## JochenK (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welche Folie ist euer Favorit?*

Hehe,

sorry da muss ich dieses Jahr erst welche machen, die letzten sind noch von der Bauphase, aber noch keine mit Wasser drin.

Ist ja auch immernoch "nur" die Betonwanne zu sehen, Uferwall fehlt noch, Mauer mit "Verliesfenster" und Wasserfall, sowie der Steg sind noch nicht angefangen.

Das System von NG kennst Du ja wie ich deinen Bildern entnehme  schöner Teich den Du gebaut hast.


----------



## Olli.P (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welche Folie ist euer Favorit?*

Hi Leute,

dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben....... 


Da ich ja nun die drei Folientypen PVC, PE und EPDM durch habe, würde ich in Zukunft jedes mal auf EPDM zurück greifen. 

Eben einfach weil sie in jeder Situation geschmeidig ist.


----------



## robsig12 (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welche Folie ist euer Favorit?*

Weiterer Vorteil EPDM dürfte sein,bekomme ich in fast allen Breiten. Bei PVC oder PE muss ja meist geklebt oder geschweisst werden.

Habe nun letztendlich die Pondliner EPDM mit 1,02 und 300ér Vlies bestellt. Soll ja länger halten.


----------



## Caki04 (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welche Folie ist euer Favorit?*

Hallo,

nochmal eine Frage...

WENN PVC Folie, sollte man dann 1,0 oder 1,5mm nehmen?

Unter der Folie ist 500-er Flies, unter dem Flies auf allen waagerechten Flächen ca. 5cm Sand.


----------



## robsig12 (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welche Folie ist euer Favorit?*

Die Profis sagen ab 1,4 Meter Tiefe 1,5 PVC Folie. Wobei 500ér Flies und Sand auch reichen sollten.


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welche Folie ist euer Favorit?*

Die Frage nach dem: "Was reicht" muss sich letztendlich jeder selber beantworten. 
Ich sag nach wie vor lieber etwas mehr ausgeben bei Folie und Vlies, als am falschen Ende gespart 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## dersil (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welche Folie ist euer Favorit?*

Ich bin Fan von EPDM

mein Teich ist zwar erst gerade 3 Jahre alt
aber selbst die ungeschützten Stellen sind voll intakt.


----------



## robsig12 (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welche Folie ist euer Favorit?*

3 Jahre haben PVC noch nichts an. Es wird von 10 Jahren gesprochen, ab da wird das Material durch ungeschützte Bereiche vom UVC brüchig.

Ich bin auch EPDM Fan, und bei den Angeboten die gerade im I-Net vorhanden sind, ist sie auch nicht mehr teuerer wie eine PVC mit 1,5 Stärke.


----------

